# Call of Duty 2 - crashing problems



## Redox (Aug 11, 2006)

recently i have purchased COD2, i'm trying to get it to run on my macbook pro but i cant get past the loading screen of the game, as soon as the game is about to load it crashes, it also crashes when i try to go into options. I've installed it to the rood directory and have tried reinstalling, repairing permissions even formated my hdd and reinstalled mac osx

help much appreciated, i really want to start playing this game

thank you


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 11, 2006)

Is your copy of the game a universal binary?  The current version for the Mac apparently ships as such.

http://www.apple.com/games/articles/2006/06/callofduty2/


----------



## Redox (Aug 12, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> Is your copy of the game a universal binary?  The current version for the Mac apparently ships as such.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/games/articles/2006/06/callofduty2/


yup, its the universal edition


----------



## Redox (Aug 14, 2006)

im very disapointed, ive got this game for a week now and still can't play it, and i think aspyr is dodging my tickets couse they arnt really helping me, why is it that i see other people can run it flawlessly and yet it crashes on my system, i dont understand, theres nothing wrong in anything i do, so why???


----------

